# masía



## Azzurra

Buon pomeriggio a tutti,
avrei bisogno di una conferma: come tradurreste "masía" in italiano? Non sempre mi fido della traduzione del dizionario bilingue, ma in questo caso credo che "masseria" sia corretto... 
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## ursu-lab

Una "masía"  è una cascina, un casolare di campagna. Tipica in Catalogna e Aragona.


----------



## 0scar

En esto es más parecido a una _masseria:_
"Muchas masías disponían de torres defensivas, o muros exteriores para defender a los habitantes de las zonas fronterizas o costeras como Valencia " (Wikipedia)


----------



## ursu-lab

Dipende dal contesto geografico e storico: in Catalogna (dove nasce la parola "masía") è un semplice casale di campagna, *grande*, ma senza torri né niente del genere. È, anzi, il simbolo della semplicità rurale.

Dal Garzanti:

casale
*2* casolare rustico isolato. (in Catalogna -> masía)

La parola masseria implica la presenza di un massaio. In Catalogna le masias sono ancora numerosissime (l'Empordà ne è pieno e si chiama Masía pure la sede di residenza dei giocatori del Barça) e vengono gestite in generale da agricoltori proprietari. I massai non ci sono da un pezzo o almeno, se ce ne sono, saranno pochissimi. A questo punto tanto varrebbe tradurlo con un banale "fattoria".

masseria
*1* azienda rurale, di solito non molto grande e non organizzata industrialmente, *condotta da un massaio 
*


----------



## 0scar

Esto puede ayudar a definir:
*masería**.*
*1. *f. masía
_Real Academia Española ©_
__ 
La etimología es céltica _mas _(campo)_ er _(casa).


Estoy de acuerdo que depende del contexto, como siempre, pero sin contexto lo seguro es masía=masseria.


----------



## ursu-lab

> Esto puede ayudar a definir:
> *masería**.*
> *1. *f. masía
> _Real Academia Española ©_
> 
> La etimología es céltica _mas _(campo)_ er _(casa).
> 
> Questo dove l'hai trovato?
> 
> Etimologia di "mas", la parola *catalana *da cui deriva "masia" (altra parola *catalana*):
> [1055; b. lat. *mansus *'luogo di residenza=casa', der. del lat. _manēre _'dimorare']
> 
> *Viene dal latino*, come *mansión*, *magione*, ecc. E significa *solo *"casa".
> 
> Ed è la stessa etimologia di località italiane come Massa Carrara, Massa Lombarda, ecc.
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo que depende del contexto, como siempre, pero sin contexto lo seguro es masía=masseria.


Esto no ayuda a definir porque "masía" es una palabra adoptada en español via catalana. 

In italiano la mezzadria ha ben altri contesti storici e geografici (e connotazioni positive e molto meno positive a seconda della storia locale) che non necessariamente possiamo applicare alle masías.
Per es. la masía del Barça, per es. le centinaia di "masías" trasformate in agriturismo nell'attualità, per es, le masías dove si fa agricoltura biologica, ecc.
Cioè, mentre la masseria suona a antiquato in italiano, la "masía" è un termine ancora molto presente e moderno e soprattutto,non si riferisce più solo all'insieme delle attività, ma alla costruzione in sé, cioè al casale/casolare/*casa colonica (altra possibilità di trad.)*/ecc.. La masseria in italiano ha delle connotazioni economiche che la masia non ha da un bel pezzo. Andava bene per tradurre questa parola settant'anni fa, prima della IIGM.

Comunque sì, si apprezzerebbero due righe di contesto...


----------



## gatogab

*Masía*

*Masseria*




> masseria
> *1* azienda rurale, di solito non molto grande e non organizzata industrialmente, *condotta da un massaro *


 
La Masía sembra una semplice casa di campagna, quando la masseria è, si una casa di campagna, ma fortificata. Anzi, sembra un fortino.



> La storia della masseria è indissolubilmente legata alla storia dell’Italia meridionale che è storia travagliata, storia di miseria , di violenza, di sopraffazione, di ignoranza, di diritti negati...


A chi può interessare==> *click!*



> Il nome deriva da "*massae"*, insieme di immobili rurali con latifondo, vere e proprie cittadelle autarchiche, con possibilità difensive, laddove vediamo ancor oggi torrette d'avvistamento e possenti mura di cinta.



A chi può interessare==> *click!*


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> La Masía sembra una semplice casa di campagna, quando la masseria è, si una casa di campagna, ma fortificata. Anzi, sembra un fortino.


È quello che sto cercando di dire dal primo post. La masía non ha mai avuto - nell'"immaginario collettivo" catalano - un'accezione negativa di sfruttamento e miseria che ha per (la storia de) gli italiani il concetto di latifondo-mezzadria-masseria. In altre zone della Spagna sì (come nell'Italia meridionale), ma in Cat. no. 

Per es. in Emilia (e in Lombardia e Piemonte) si chiama(va) "cascina" (vd. i capolavori del cinema Novecento di Bertolucci o L'albero degli zoccoli di Olmi).

La _masía è _simile (ma non identica) al modello della *cascina*, non a quello fortificato e più gerarchico della masseria che era legato, spesso e volentieri, pure a *titoli nobiliari* (baroni, ecc). 
Nella _masía _no, c'erano solo agricoltori e, al massimo, proprietari agricoli _plebei_. Per questo non ha quell'accezione negativa di cui parlavo.


----------



## Azzurra

ursu-lab said:


> Comunque sì, si apprezzerebbero due righe di contesto...



Non pensavo avesse subito tutte queste evoluzioni di significato sinceramente... Quello che posso raccontarvi del contesto in cui ho trovato la parola è che siamo nel 1946 e si parla di un ragazzo che non vuole seguire le orme di suo padre e di suo nonno (studiare farmacia all'università) ma vuole dedicarsi alla ristrutturazione di mobili antichi... Per questo, la madre della ragazza che si vuole sposare con lui dice in modo sprezzante "che in paese tutti sanno che è uno sfaccendato che invece di studiare va in giro per *masias* abbandonate e in semirovina per scovare vecchi mobili".... E' ambientato nell'Alt Empordà...

Questo è quanto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Azzurra said:


> va in giro per *masias* abbandonate e in semirovina per scovare vecchi mobili".... E' ambientato nell'Alt Empordà...
> 
> Questo è quanto.



Ok, se è ambientato nell'Empordà (lo immaginavo ) allora è cascina/casale/casolare, non c'è alcun dubbio. Lo dico per esperienza diretta, non per aver consultato i dizionari. 

Visto che dice "abbandonate" puoi usare anche "casolare", che forse dà più l'immagine di "sperduto in mezzo alla campagna". Ma certo, se cerca dei mobili antichi, magari è meglio "cascina"...


----------



## Azzurra

[perdonate l'OT... il problema di "casolare" è che già lo uso per gli edifici che chiama "casa de pagès"... non sono la stessa cosa a questo punto? ]


----------



## ursu-lab

Una "casa de pagès" è una casa di campagna, una fattoria in generale. Può essere anche vicina a un paese e può avere un appezzamento di terreno anche limitato in dimensioni. Una masía, invece, è relativamente isolata, non vicina ai centri urbani e con, almeno in origine, un terreno di vaste dimensioni e spesso anche boschi (per questo è isolata). Ci si accede attraverso una strada-sentiero privata.

Io tradurrei "casa de pagès" con "casale" o "fattoria".
E "masía" con "cascina" se è in funzione o "casolare" se è abbandonato.

PS: Più che di lingua qui si parla delle Storie diverse della Spagna. Ogni zona ha le sue tradizioni e un certo vocabolario per definire le abitazioni rurali a  seconda dell'area geografica: caserío, hacienda, cortijo, masía, ecc. Non si possono tradurre con una parola unica e il contesto storico locale è fondamentale: un "caserío" basco è totalmente diverso da un "caserío" andaluso. 
Ma per un italiano non dovrebbe essere difficile accettare questa diversità, visto che anche in Italia ci sono mille realtà storiche e culturali diverse.


----------



## Azzurra

Grazie mille per la spiegazione dettagliata 
Stavo pensando che, visto che il termine _masia _è così culturospecifico della tradizione/zona, forse è uno di quei vocaboli da lasciare così, senza traduzione....


----------



## gatogab

Azzurra said:


> Grazie mille per la spiegazione dettagliata
> Stavo pensando che, visto che il termine _masia _è così culturospecifico della tradizione/zona, *forse è uno di quei vocaboli da lasciare così, senza traduzione*....


 
Ma con una semplice spiegazione messa in qualche parte?


----------



## Azzurra

Sì, se effettivamente il termine è molto connotato, credo che lo lascerò così com'è e, in caso, ricorrerò alla nota a piè di pagina....


----------



## ursu-lab

A meno che la storia non si svolga tutta in una masía, non capisco perché non tradurlo:



> Dal Garzanti:
> 
> *casale*
> *2* *casolare *rustico *isolato*. (in Catalogna -> masía)


Ci sono altri termini intraducibili, come l'alquería o il baserri basco o l'hórreo galego o il trullo pugliese ecc. 
Ma la masía non ha proprio niente di "particolare" come edificio, a parte il fatto di essere costruita in pietra. Come la maggior parte delle cascine dell'Italia centrale.
Una cascina (o un casale ) in Toscana non è simile, architettonicamente, alle masías catalane dell'Empordà: è semplicemente *identica*.


----------



## Azzurra

Benone allora, se mi dici che non è connotato come gli altri termini che mi porti a esempio, problema risolto  Meglio avere un traducente sicuramente...


----------



## 0scar

gatogab said:


> La Masía sembra una semplice casa di campagna, quando la masseria è, si una casa di campagna, ma fortificata. Anzi, sembra un fortino.


 


0scar said:


> En esto es más parecido a una _masseria:_
> "Muchas *masías *disponían de torres defensivas, o muros exteriores para defender a los habitantes de las zonas fronterizas o costeras como Valencia " (Wikipedia)


----------



## Waldesca

0scar said:


> En esto es más parecido a una _masseria:_
> "*Muchas masías disponían de torres defensivas, o muros exteriores para defender a los habitantes de las zonas fronterizas o costeras como Valencia* " (Wikipedia)


A veces Wikipedia no se ajusta a la realidad. Nunca he visto en Valencia [mi tierra natal] y su Comunidad una masia fortiicada o con torres defensivas. Las masías valencianas suelen ser más pequeñas que las de Cataluña. De hecho también se conocen como _maset_, diminutivo de _mas_ o _masia_.
Hay más información en este Diccionario (tecleando 'masia' o 'mas').


----------



## 0scar

Probablemente las hayas visto y no las recuerdes, no cualquiera llega a los 500 años de edad con buena memoria.


----------



## gatogab

Mi fuente de información ha sido "google imágenes" y no encontré macías fortificadas. Es muy probable que, distraído como lo soy, una que otra no las haya visto; sin embargo las imágenes de '_masserie'_ son todas masserie fortificadas. Es la característica que las dintingue de toda otra construcción rural.


----------



## ursu-lab

Personalmente credo che non valga la pena di continuare la discussione. La persona che ha posto il thread ha capito perfettamente il significato del termine. 
E il resto, come al solito, è solo una serie di provocazioni gratuite...
da segnalare al moderatore.


----------

